# Relabelling RN and CA questions



## g0odfellas (Feb 12, 2013)

When relabelling the tag I am planning on removing the Alstyle tag and silk screan my own clothing label. 

My questions is do I have to include the RN and the CA # on the custom label that im going to design?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you are re-labeling shirts, you should apply for and use your own RN number. They are free and easy to get. Or you can use your full corporate name instead of an RN number if you want. But you shouldn't use Alstyle's RN number without permission. The other required info that you should put on the label is Country of Origin, Fiber Content and Care Instructions. Same info applies for the CA number if you plan to distribute in Canada.


----------



## g0odfellas (Feb 12, 2013)

@kimura-mma

So does it matter if I include the RN or CA #? Or should I just not put it?

If I have to how do I apply for my own RN?

Another questions...Altyle plain shirt is made in Mexico and im doing the silkscrean/heat press/art work here in California which is USA.
What am I supposed to include on the label? Made in Mexico or Made in USA?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

g0odfellas said:


> So does it matter if I include the RN or CA #? Or should I just not put it?


It is legally required to include the RN number. The only way you can avoid using it is if you put your full corporate name on the label instead. That does not mean your brand name or logo, but the actual name you filed with your state (LLC name or Corp name, etc). It's easier to just get the RN number.



g0odfellas said:


> If I have to how do I apply for my own RN?


https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS



g0odfellas said:


> Another questions...Altyle plain shirt is made in Mexico and im doing the silkscrean/heat press/art work here in California which is USA.
> What am I supposed to include on the label? Made in Mexico or Made in USA?


Made in Mexico. It's based on where the shirt is made, not where it's printed.


----------



## g0odfellas (Feb 12, 2013)

@kimura-mma

Dude I highly appreciate your help. Thank you very much. Im def. Going to look into that


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

g0odfellas said:


> So does it matter if I include the RN or CA #? Or should I just not put it?


If you're based in the U.S. you would use an RN#. If you're based in Canada, the CA# is used.

Canada has completely different rules on labeling than the U.S.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

g0odfellas said:


> So does it matter if I include the RN or CA #? Or should I just not put it?


you will not be able to get a CA# if you do not have a location in Canada.....If you are shipping small orders by mail it should not be an issue.....But if you want to sell in bulk you will have to find a way to get one....Usually that means your distributor in Canada will have one....


----------



## g0odfellas (Feb 12, 2013)

@splathead royster13 Thank you both for the feedback.
For future reference i will need canada # as well if i received any orders from them?
Because looking at the NIKE/DGK/OBEY/DIAMOND/YOUNG&RECKLESS clothing. 
They have RA and CA # both listed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

g0odfellas said:


> @splathead royster13 Thank you both for the feedback.
> For future reference i will need canada # as well if i received any orders from them?
> Because looking at the NIKE/DGK/OBEY/DIAMOND/YOUNG&RECKLESS clothing.
> They have RA and CA # both listed.


If you are just shipping small orders to Canada, it should not be an issue.....

As far as they names you list, they all have a physical presence in Canada or a distributor in Canada so they for sure need a CA#.....If they do not have a physical presence in Canada the distributor (importer) can give them their CA# to use....


----------



## g0odfellas (Feb 12, 2013)

@royster13

Thank you sir appreciate your effort


----------



## g0odfellas (Feb 12, 2013)

LAST QUESTIONS

Can someone please clear my mind on what RN # really is and what its used for? Also why do we need it?

Thank you in advance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

g0odfellas said:


> LAST QUESTIONS
> 
> Can someone please clear my mind on what RN # really is and what its used for? Also why do we need it?


It's an identification number that can be looked up in this database to determine the source of the garment. 

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnquery$.startup


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

All garments must be labeled with a number so it can be tracked back to the original source. It is used for consumer protection. Basically, consumers should be able to know where the shirt came from. And manufacturers and distributors should be held accountable for their products. It's a checks and balances system.

EDIT: Beat me to it, Joe


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kimura-mma said:


> All garments must be labeled with a number so it can be tracked back to the original source. It is used for consumer protection. Basically, consumers should be able to know where the shirt came from. And manufacturers and distributors should be held accountable for their products. It's a checks and balances system.
> 
> EDIT: Beat me to it, Joe


I like your answer better.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

An RN# will only trace back to the "original source" if it is from a factory......Many importers (distributors and/or retail outlets) have their own RN#s and are not the factory and not the "original source".....


----------

